# elegant beauty pen



## iclight0 (Jun 14, 2012)

My first beauty pen in gold/gunmetal in acrylic


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 14, 2012)

Love it!! Thats my favorite pen kit. I get the Sierra Elegant Beauty in black titanium, titanium gold and the ladies love em. I cant make em fast enough. Dosnt seem to matter what kinda blank or species of wood, that pen always looks good!!!


----------



## BarbS (Jun 14, 2012)

It is beautiful. Very elegant!


----------

